# wholesale licensed transfers?



## ryanfido (Jan 8, 2008)

hi-


i'm going for the same idea as bang-on.ca where they basically have a crud load of transfers and shirts ready for you, but can't sell the transfers by themselves for whatever license agreements.. i see in this small mom and pop they have the exact same sets of transfers as the big store bang-on and i'm wondering how a business can get to a manuf. or wholesaler to get these licensed transfers.. 


thanks!


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

id like to know that too


----------



## jpspent (May 29, 2008)

this will make 3


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would try proworldinc.com , they carry a large stock of stock transfers. Hope this is what you are looking for, and I am sure others will list other places they know


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are very few licensed transfer designs available. You might have seen transfer designs that are fraudulent copies of licensed artwork. Some of the licensed designs that are availabel are: Ford, 3 Stooges, Liquid Blue.


----------



## michaelsaccosr (Jul 16, 2014)

The SOA and Monster transfers are everywhere.Surely they are not all counterfiet. If anyone has a contact I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Surely, they are!


----------



## michaelsaccosr (Jul 16, 2014)

Because Proworld doesn't sell them it doesn't mean no one does.I thought self promotion wasn't allowed here.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

michaelsaccosr said:


> The SOA and Monster transfers are everywhere.Surely they are not all counterfiet. If anyone has a contact I would sure appreciate it.


Being sponsored thru monster energy when I raced dirtbikes I can tell you everything monster is licensed same with red bull. But its just some places that don't care and still print them up. you just have to find them as most wont tell you.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

michaelsaccosr said:


> Because Proworld doesn't sell them it doesn't mean no one does.I thought self promotion wasn't allowed here.


We distribute for every major, and virtually all of the smaller manufacturers. I can assure you that there are no licenses for these designs. My post was not self promotion, only informational.


----------

